# Rush--Alex Lifeson.



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2004)

Any other Rush fans here? Alex Lifeson got into a New Year's Eve fight:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...p/20040102/ap_en_mu/people_guitarist_arrested



> NAPLES, Fla. - The lead guitarist for the rock band Rush skirmished with sheriff's deputies, spat blood on one and was arrested on New Year's Eve after his son refused to leave the stage at a fancy hotel, authorities said.
> 
> Deputies said they had to use a stun gun on 50-year-old Alex Zivojinovich  known on stage as Alex Lifeson  for what they described as drunken, violent behavior at the Naples Ritz-Carlton hotel.



His son and daughter-in-law were also arrested.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Alex is 50, his son is 33.  Aren't both of them old enough to know how to behave in public.  Hey, Alex, you're only allowed to behave like that when your band is still on top.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey, what's a New Year's Eve party without a drunken father-and-son brawl?

At least they were fighting with, not against, each other, if I follow the article.

Rush was the first band I ever saw in concert. Good stuff! Great lyrics.


----------



## pknox (Jan 3, 2004)

I love Rush, and have seen them multiple times the last couple of tours.  What's funny is that near the end of every show, Alex gets into a kind of impromptu "drunken rant", that is actually rather funny (the whole "Man from Impanema" and "Stan Getz" thing on Rush in Rio is a good example).  Given what just happened, maybe this wasn't nearly as much of an "act" as we thought.

Oh, and letch -- see them live next time you get a chance.  They may not be "on top" in terms of record sales, but they do still rock hard, and play a nice long show -- you definitely get your money's worth.  While I've always thought that Rush puts out good quality recordings, I consider them one of those bands that are best appreciated live.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2004)

I haven't seen them live in a long time--we tried to make it last time they came through here but child-sitting problems held us up.

Yes, they do put on a good show--and they offer some of the best lyrics and best drumwork you'll find.


----------



## pknox (Jan 3, 2004)

Arnisador -

Next time you go, just bring the kids along -- I've seen plenty of children, some as young as infants, at Rush shows over the years.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2004)

Anytime I've ever gone, there's been enough 'ganja' in the air that I've been in danger of getting a second-hand high ("I didn't smoke, but I did inhale!"). I would be reluctant to atke the kids. Has this changed?


----------



## pknox (Jan 3, 2004)

I actually haven't seen that.  I attended both indoor (Madison Square Garden) and outdoor (PNC Bank Arts Center) the last couple of years, and hadn't that happen to me.  It seemed to me it was generally an older crowd (mostly 30's and 40's), along with some of their kids.  Outside the venue, of course, was a bit of a different story, but there semmed to be quite a few areas that were more "family friendly."  Of course, YMMV, as I've seen them in NY/NJ, so I'm not sure how things would be in your neck of the woods.


----------

